# Electric vs. gas spreaders



## Eronningen

Are electric spreaders the way to go, the wave of the future? I wonder if we'll see gas spreaders after a few more years? I still have a gas spreader but with all the mickey mouse bs problems I wonder if the elctric ones will be the deal. Pros and cons? Users of both please comment


----------



## IDST

a buddy of mine picked up a western tornado last year. I was looking at one as was he and i did a lot of research on them. It took me some convincing because he had a gas before and didn't think the electric would hold up. But he absolutely loves it and won't ever go back. He runs about 9 loads per event and hasn't had a problem.


----------



## snocrete

I think we'll see gas spreaders slowly fase out completely.....Elec & Hyd units are the future imo. Every year more elec. vboxes, tailgate replacements,undergate units seem to come out and/or get bigger and better. The gas vbox market dosent seem to have had the advancements Elec has over the last 5-10yrs????....and its only getting better.


----------



## BossPlow2010

snocrete;1430729 said:


> I think we'll see gas spreaders slowly fase out completely.....Elec & Hyd units are the future imo. Every year more elec. vboxes, tailgate replacements,undergate units seem to come out and/or get bigger and better. The gas vbox market dosent seem to have had the advancements Elec has over the last 5-10yrs????....and its only getting better.


I agree, but I think as we get the even newer truck a lot of people will go to Hydraulic because of the PTO. I know ford has it but i think chevy or GM had it first.


----------



## snocrete

BossPlow2010;1430807 said:


> I agree, but I think as we get the even newer truck a lot of people will go to Hydraulic because of the PTO. I know ford has it but i think chevy or GM had it first.


For trucks bigger than 1tons yes. 1tons and smaller, elec. I wouldnt mind hyd on a 1ton dump, but I never see these trucks(new on the dealer lots) upfitted with it any more. And its not cost effective imo to upfit hyd after the fact when comparing all the great elec options out there.


----------



## alldayrj

the only positive I see to gas is you can stick it in any truck, electric requires a power source at least


----------



## snocrete

alldayrj;1430820 said:


> the only positive I see to gas is you can stick it in any truck, electric requires a power source at least


A battery. Pretty sure all my trucks have 1.


----------



## alldayrj

snocrete;1430823 said:


> A battery. Pretty sure all my trucks have 1.


classic
so you just hook it up with jumpers?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I will never go gas. We have 2 electric v-boxes at work, and they are great.
Now combine that with a poly material that won't rust.....
I would be interested to try a Western or Salt Dogg the next truck, right now have 2 SnowEx spreaders. Love the 8500.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1430823 said:


> A battery. Pretty sure all my trucks have 1.





alldayrj;1430837 said:


> classic
> so you just hook it up with jumpers?


I thought it was good. :laughing:

It takes as much effort and money to install a gas unit as electric. If it's not the cables to control the gasser, it's the wiring for the electric.

I personally love the hydraulics on my truck and it would be a sad day if I had to get rid of it and the replacement didn't have central hydraulics.

But, If I had a dump with an electric over hydraulic system, then I would just get a 12v Under Tailgate, or 12v replacement tailgate spreader. Anything gas related would be last resort. Even then I would convert it.

...


----------



## Eronningen

I have a central hydo F550 but its not the one I drive or keep at my home. Its at my shop and goes on a different route so I too would need to go electric. Sounds promising that the electric is the way to go. Are electrics hard wired to the truck batteries? If so, is it one/two large gauge wires and than a seperate cable into the cab for controls I assume? The gas spreaders always have battery mounted by the units engine and than run just one cable under chassis into cab for controler...


----------



## Kubota 8540

Briggs and Stratton, gas powered, stainless steel, V Boxes. Not a single problem, not a single reason to ever switch to electric. Although I always re-wire my V Boxes on day One.


----------



## leigh

Eronningen;1430997 said:


> I have a central hydo F550 but its not the one I drive or keep at my home. Its at my shop and goes on a different route so I too would need to go electric. Sounds promising that the electric is the way to go. Are electrics hard wired to the truck batteries? If so, is it one/two large gauge wires and than a seperate cable into the cab for controls I assume? The gas spreaders always have battery mounted by the units engine and than run just one cable under chassis into cab for controler...


On my swenson under tailgate the wiring is quite simple.2 -8 gauge wires from battery to back of controler.From controller to sander there's 2-10 gauge wires for the feed auger motor-1hp and 2- 12 gauge wires for the spinner motor -1/6 hp.Independant variable speed control for auger and spinner.My friend has a v- box ss electric that is wired as simple as it gets. 2 wires from battery to a huge amp on off switch,then 2 wires to sander motor.No speed control,adjusts flow with gate adjustment.
Only advantage I see in a gas model is speed. When you have it on full throttle you can put out massive amounts of material.You can't drive quick enough to keep up with sander.
Don't miss dealing with gas engines,carb problems.electric throttles,running out of gas,noise etc,Electric all the way!


----------



## hiranger

Been running electric v -boxes for 6 or so years.. Ran gas before that.. Much rather have the electric. Only advantage of the gas was a wider spread pattern. I still would rather have the electric !!


----------



## wahlturfcare

i have used all three and prefer the hyd and gas setups better.
I've had problems with electric ones over time corroding(need cleaned all the time). 
my 2 gas ones always fire right up and have 1 plug to plug into the cab for the controller, the hydraulic required 2 hoses hooked up but is by far the most reliable.
Plus, if you do have central hydraulics you can run the front plow,sander and in my case the side wing without any powerdraw and everthing is instant move/on.


----------



## alldayrj

White Gardens;1430958 said:


> I thought it was good. :laughing:
> 
> It takes as much effort and money to install a gas unit as electric. If it's not the cables to control the gasser, it's the wiring for the electric.
> 
> I personally love the hydraulics on my truck and it would be a sad day if I had to get rid of it and the replacement didn't have central hydraulics.
> 
> But, If I had a dump with an electric over hydraulic system, then I would just get a 12v Under Tailgate, or 12v replacement tailgate spreader. Anything gas related would be last resort. Even then I would convert it.
> 
> ...


I was playing devil's advocate. Since I've seen more and more electric on here used in commercial applications I've been trying to sell my uncle on it. His gas spreader we run everything up the side of the truck and through the window.(not really a problem since we usually don't salt/sand until after the storm.) This way, all we would have to do if a truck went down is lift the spreader out and slap it in another truck or pickup and strap it down. Electric just requires a little more commitment to the vehicle unless you want to run it off batteries in the bed is the only con point I was making.


----------



## tuney443

alldayrj;1431107 said:


> I was playing devil's advocate. Since I've seen more and more electric on here used in commercial applications I've been trying to sell my uncle on it. His gas spreader we run everything up the side of the truck and through the window.(not really a problem since we usually don't salt/sand until after the storm.) This way, all we would have to do if a truck went down is lift the spreader out and slap it in another truck or pickup and strap it down. Electric just requires a little more commitment to the vehicle unless you want to run it off batteries in the bed is the only con point I was making.


There are no batteries in the bed.You run a wiring harness from your engine and cab under the truck and let it come up by the rear bumper.Your only source of power is from the battery already in your truck.So it's plug and play--that's it!!!!!!My days of screwing with no starts,linkages that don't link,and running out of gas are all over.Electric all the way.


----------



## hiranger

I can see hydraulic being the best, but I would as a whole have the electric over the gas


----------



## Eronningen

I have had good gas spreaders and bad ones and considering I don't keep them around much more than 3-4 years I can't understand the stupid problems I get. The one I have now is on its 3rd year. Stored inside in the off season, kept in warm shop while not being used, never leave product in it, run non ethonal gasoline, keep all zirks greased and chains tight. 
Clutch freezes when its too cold out and try to start and run it after being exposed to the cold(10 degrees or less) for more than an hour, corrosion of small wires and breaking, sand in the carb constantly which in turn floods combustion chamber and hydrualic locks engine, weak battery, throttle contoller issues, etc. ugh


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Just curious Eronningen ... what brand of spreader and engine you got?


----------



## doyles

do most of the gas salters that have problems come from poor maintenance also do the electric salters put a big strain on the trucks charging system
i always read these salter post 
i was thinking about buying a down easter with the gas over hydraulic salter
what is about the gas engines on the salters that seem to have problems 
you really never hear a guy complaining his snow blower wouldn't start


----------



## plowman4life

IMHO. i would say for reliability and cost sake.

Electric wins all day long. if properly taken care of and stored correctly you will have no problems. once you purchase the electric unit and install it. it doesnt cost money to turn on.

gas units are great they are in my opinion outdated. it cost you money to run it and more money to maintain it. it has a gas motor you cant tell me it doesnt need maintenence. the electric unit. rinse it out after every use and spray all the connections with fluid film. a 10dollar can will last 2 seasons easy. a 1.5 gallon gas tank will cost you 5 bucks everytime to fill plus oil in the case. and a spark plug every year. and air filter.

hydro units will take the most abuse but are the most costly as far as initial purchase. but the only maintenence on them really is grease and hydro lines. and hydro fluid. non of which is a big deal.

in my experience gas units are the biggest pain in the but. performence wise they might do a little better than an electric unit but the points they gain on performance. they loose fast in my book for highest cost of operation and maintenence.

just my .02


----------



## leigh

doyles;1431925 said:


> do most of the gas salters that have problems come from poor maintenance also do the electric salters put a big strain on the trucks charging system
> i always read these salter post
> i was thinking about buying a down easter with the gas over hydraulic salter
> what is about the gas engines on the salters that seem to have problems
> you really never hear a guy complaining his snow blower wouldn't start


Gas engine with hundred of moving parts,A starter, clutch, throttle etc. Used in the most adverse conditions.
They aren't that bad, but when they act up it's one of the most frustrating things to deal with! Sometimes just troubleshooting is a challenge.
Snowbowers- just bought a replacement carb for one of my for my toro 3650's (90$), they have problems too.
Do electric put a stain on a charging system? Yes they do.Depends a lot on the truck your using, amp draw of sander. 
On one of my trucks I upgraded to a higher out-put alt(175$) and made sure my batteries were in good shape. I checked with my local auto electric rebuilder, these guys 
are often geniuses when it comes to volts/ amp draw and what is required without just guessing.My guy explained why just adding a extra battery was a waste.
No matter what you purchase if you maintain it properly you'll get the most out of it


----------



## MahonLawnCare

have a saltdogg 2 yarder electric and love it. very quiet easy to install, will have another.


----------



## doyles

leigh 
thanks for answering my questions but i got a couple more if i run a electric salter and if i have to because maybe there are cars close by can you slow the spinner and convey way down or will it stall the motors
if i bought an electric spreader i would buy one with dual motors and i would be spreading bulk rock salt
also is your electric guy saying that you don't need daul bateries just run a high output alt
thank you
john


----------



## leigh

doyles;1432626 said:


> leigh
> thanks for answering my questions but i got a couple more if i run a electric salter and if i have to because maybe there are cars close by can you slow the spinner and convey way down or will it stall the motors
> if i bought an electric spreader i would buy one with dual motors and i would be spreading bulk rock salt
> also is your electric guy saying that you don't need daul bateries just run a high output alt
> thank you
> john


Yes you can slow down the conveyor or auger and spinner. The conveyor or auger is geared down so much they can be run at a snails pace.My unit will start at full power for a couple of seconds and then go to the speed you have it set at.Some units have the spinner and auger/conveyor linked together so they aren't set separately.
My electric guy said that just adding a second battery is no substitute for a low output alternator.The alternator still has to charge the batteries.If its not sized for the load it will have to work harder/longer to recharge and its lifespan will be reduced.Its like having a pump filling up a 55 gal barrel. If it can only pump 5 gal a minute adding a second barrel isn't going to help much.If you drain the barrel faster than the pump can refill it, you need a bigger pump(alternator).I think 2 batteries with the proper amp alternator is ideal .Some funky things happen with these electronics in modern trucks when the power is drawn down to low.


----------



## siteworkplus

I just switched this year to a salt dogg poly 2yd electric. so far very pleased with 4 sanding events. love the quick disconnect spinner chute. super easy cleanup. ditto on the properly sized alt especially if your sporting a plow on the vehicle. vibrator a must if using sand/salt mix. standard on the salt dogg. still have gas jobber as backup hope i never need it


----------



## siteworkplus

p.s. did have to make slight mod to spinner fins to correct spread pattern. no big deal. check "1500 spreader help" thread for specifics good luck no snow on the 5th please GO PATS


----------



## Eronningen

Someone just made a comment above about having two motors and spreading bulk salt. Is it an issue spreading bulk salt with a standard electric unit?


----------



## siteworkplus

one motor for auger one for spinner allows for adjustable speeds of each component


----------



## wizardsr

Eronningen;1432717 said:


> Someone just made a comment above about having two motors and spreading bulk salt. Is it an issue spreading bulk salt with a standard electric unit?





Eronningen;1430997 said:


> I have a central hydo F550 but its not the one I drive or keep at my home. Its at my shop and goes on a different route so I too would need to go electric. Sounds promising that the electric is the way to go. Are electrics hard wired to the truck batteries? If so, is it one/two large gauge wires and than a seperate cable into the cab for controls I assume? The gas spreaders always have battery mounted by the units engine and than run just one cable under chassis into cab for controler...


Here's a vid of the F550 and Smith Dual Electric I put together this year. Love this unit!


----------



## siteworkplus

sick unit i'm jealous You know your poop


----------



## wizardsr

siteworkplus;1432784 said:


> sick unit i'm jealous You know your poop


LOL. Thanks. Guess I just put what I've learned over the years to work for me. :waving:


----------



## basher

I've been running dual motor electric since 1997. 
They will save you money on material usage, 
save you maintenance down time during operation, 
allow you to cover more area between refills, 
poly units increase the materials capacity of the truck though lower weight, 
most distribute the spreader tare load better
they are are quieter
and the poly units are easier to load
give you better control over spread patterns
allow better calibration of distribution volume
many of them have fewer moving parts
easier repair

I like augers but you have to be careful to match the unit with the material and application. I have customers from contractors, schools and state facility departments using everything electric under tailgates, SS duel motor conveyor V box, and Saltdogg and Trynex (snowex) poly hoppers and all loving them. They try one and start trading in the gas drives.

I have a few reconditioned short chute SS Ice-O-way gas drives around if you are interested.


----------



## forestfireguy

tuney443;1431145 said:


> There are no batteries in the bed.You run a wiring harness from your engine and cab under the truck and let it come up by the rear bumper.Your only source of power is from the battery already in your truck.So it's plug and play--that's it!!!!!!My days of screwing with no starts,linkages that don't link,and running out of gas are all over.Electric all the way.


Tuney- This isn't entirely correct. We run a battery in the bed. It's a beffer battery and is wired with a relay to help take up some of the draw created by the electric units. It's worthwhile in our opinion. Helps limit dimming, and running at low amps.


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Electric*

I've been using electric for years and love them. Can't imagine going back to the problems and expense od chains, belts, hoses, motors and all those moving parts.

Thanks SnowEx.


----------



## chris pitkin

We have a Western Icebreaker SS (5+ years old) and a new Western Tornado poly spreaders - the Icebreaker we bought used and have had many many problems with it - the new Tornado has been easy to use - we are thinking about selling the SS Icebreaker and replacing it with a poly Tornado - from our experience and what I've read on here the gas spreaders need a lot more maintenance than the electric - both need regular cleaning - there are so few parts to the electric compared to the gas - the salt dust gets everywhere with the open hopper on the gas spreader (yes we use a tarp also) - the cover on the poly spreader keeps the mess to a minimum - it is harder to get on top of the hopper of a poly than the stainless steel


----------



## Italiano67

I run 2 Snoway stainless Vboxes and I love them. They only have one motor which couldnt be a simpler design. It is not as powerful as a gas but it always works. At 3:00 AM and an hour behind on the route is there one word to sum up the sound of the pebbles hitting the ground- PRICELESS! I have had one motor go out in 5 years. It did cost about 400 for a new one but that is the only money spent on these units all the while I have owned them. The swing away chute is great too as I can hook up to my trailer in no time.


----------



## vinnys

I run a 1997 Henderson 8' stainless steel with a 8 hp. gas Briggs. Can't be beat and still looks good. I run about 20 to 30 tons through it a year. Grease, grease and more grease. Then add a few cans of Fluid Film and your set. Maintenance is key! Wash and service the thing and it will last forever. Heard horror stories about electric motors rusting from he inside out due to condensation. I guess they have there place, just not in my truck.


----------



## deicepro

chris pitkin;1436880 said:


> We have a Western Icebreaker SS (5+ years old) and a new Western Tornado poly spreaders - the Icebreaker we bought used and have had many many problems with it - the new Tornado has been easy to use - we are thinking about selling the SS Icebreaker and replacing it with a poly Tornado - from our experience and what I've read on here the gas spreaders need a lot more maintenance than the electric - both need regular cleaning - there are so few parts to the electric compared to the gas - the salt dust gets everywhere with the open hopper on the gas spreader (yes we use a tarp also) - the cover on the poly spreader keeps the mess to a minimum - it is harder to get on top of the hopper of a poly than the stainless steel


I would be interested, if your serious...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

LOVE our poly electric salt dogg. Awesome product. would like to try a snowex next.


----------



## Eronningen

I will definitely be doing my research on some of the electric spreaders when the time comes. Many more good comments than bad. 
As one guy mentioned about having a swing away spreader unit, very important to me. The 3 previous gas ones did not have that option and I didn't know what I was missing until I got my stainless spreader I have now with a removable spreader unit. Hook up to a trailer in 2 minutes with main spreader unit still in the bed. Reattach the spreader in 2 minutes. Great option


----------



## wizardsr

Eronningen;1437418 said:


> I will definitely be doing my research on some of the electric spreaders when the time comes. Many more good comments than bad.
> As one guy mentioned about having a swing away spreader unit, very important to me. The 3 previous gas ones did not have that option and I didn't know what I was missing until I got my stainless spreader I have now with a removable spreader unit. Hook up to a trailer in 2 minutes with main spreader unit still in the bed. Reattach the spreader in 2 minutes. Great option


The new designs are even better. The swing up chute on my smith is 2 pins. Pull them, swing the chute up, then put them back in. Thumbs Up


----------



## GMD1984

i have 2 1.9 yrd air-flow dual electric motors variable speed. i have all my truck wired for them. i have never had a problem with them and would never go gas again. i would love to have central hydraulics but i don't my new truck will have it when i buy it the i will go with one hydro. i have a buddy i do a lot of his repair work for and we are contently fixing his gas sanders.


----------



## papa0881

Get a Tornado from Western, we own 19 of them. They are the best. We still have 12 gas and we kick them all the time! In the past 5 years on the tornados, we put round 4k on them thats 19 total we have the older ones until newer ones come out, or something different comes out next year. We will prob sell all our gas units to, and go with all electric. We do alot of government work, banks, malls etc. Our stuff runs 24 7..... go electric my friend!


----------



## cdqat1432

I have several hydraulic under tailgate spreaders. Is there anyway I can convert them to electric? I have them from an auction I went to. When I get new trucks, I will already have cheap spreaders. It might be cheap to do the conversion on the spreader than to put central in the truck. BTW, the bad thing about hydraulic is that when its broke, you cant do anything except drive back to the shop.


----------



## Brian Young

I've only ran electric. Our Downeaster has worked flawlessly since we bought it, I bet we've run 340-370 tons through it to date and its never not turned on, stalled out or needed any repairs in 3 years. As far as an electric not spreading as far as a gas powered, I think it depends on the spreader, I can get our to spread 15-20ft to either side if I turn up the spinner speed. I think the spinner size has a lot to do with it as well. Your not going to get good coverage with something that only has a 6 or 8" spinner.


----------



## White Gardens

cdqat1432;1558816 said:


> I have several hydraulic under tailgate spreaders. Is there anyway I can convert them to electric? I have them from an auction I went to. When I get new trucks, I will already have cheap spreaders. It might be cheap to do the conversion on the spreader than to put central in the truck. BTW, the bad thing about hydraulic is that when its broke, you cant do anything except drive back to the shop.


You should be able to.

Buyers makes an under-tailgate electric spreader.

...........


----------



## the_snoman

We've had a few electric units starting with a Grotech electric tailgate model many years ago that worked rather well and a newer Boss unit that's just a couple of years old, mounted to our tractor for sidewalks. 

We also have a Western SS Icebreaker v-box which is unfortunately powered by a gas Techumseh motor that will not start outdoors without starting fluid. We've had issues in the past with the linkage from the electric servo that controls the engine's throttle but I think that issue has been resolved. Also if the icebreaker encounters a hard chunk of salt, which it usually does, it bumps the gate up on the unit and you end up dumping the salt on a lot without realizing it. It doesn't seem to matter how tight you get the pivot bolt on the gate lever either as it continues to happen. So this unit does work but is somewhat problematic and only used as a backup.

The main problem with most electrics and gas spreaders is adjusting rate in relationship to the spinner speed. Some have gates that can be opened or closed to adjust rate but whenever you change spinner speed you are changing rate, which you do want but you have no idea just what that rate is. I think some of the newer electric units with independent conveyor and spinner controls would be very helpful but extra controls make it more complex to operate.

At this point we rely mostly on our 10' & 11' spreaders mounted in our International trucks. They are hydraulic units and we've been upgrading them to Force America valves and Dickey-john Control Point controllers to operate them. What I love about them is we no longer have to worry about controlling the rate, we just run the spinner speed up and down depending on the width of the area we're wanting to cover and we can change travel speed whenever we want while the controller does the rest. They also have a blast button that can either activate the spreader when not in automatic mode or apply heavier rates on demand, like at loading docks or in front of doors or intersections. These systems also control our liquid pre-wet systems which makes it simple to activate and adjust the liquid rate. The other really nice thing about rate controllers is the savings in salt we see. Once you get used to the different rates you start to know just how heavy the salt needs to be for the conditions, which means you can apply the bare minimum which is good for everyone.

So my vote is for Hydraulic units. They are definitely more reliable however they are more expensive to get setup if you don't already have the hydraulics to power them. I think even on a pickup it's worth it to go hydraulic if you can afford to do so. It would be nice to see some of these electric units integrate rate controllers which wouldn't be that difficult and I would think fairly cost effective compared to the hydraulic units.


----------



## White Gardens

the_snoman;1559083 said:


> At this point we rely mostly on our 10' & 11' spreaders mounted in our International trucks. They are hydraulic units and we've been upgrading them to Force America valves and Dickey-john Control Point controllers to operate them. What I love about them is we no longer have to worry about controlling the rate,
> 
> So my vote is for Hydraulic units. They are definitely more reliable however they are more expensive to get setup if you don't already have the hydraulics to power them. I think even on a pickup it's worth it to go hydraulic if you can afford to do so. It would be nice to see some of these electric units integrate rate controllers which wouldn't be that difficult and I would think fairly cost effective compared to the hydraulic units.


I second this motion!

I've seen some larger operations going this route for controlled salt applications. It also helps keep the inevitable blast of salt at the beginning of a run when the truck is just starting to get going.

Another good point is it eliminates the manual valve in the cab giving more leg room for a passenger in smaller hydraulic controlled trucks.

Depending what I do with my current truck or if I get another truck with a hydro system, I might end up converting over to an electronic controlled hydro system.

......................


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I am the complete opposite from this thread. Just went from a fisher poly-caster to a 11hp Honda on a Snoway and couldn't be happier. Im well aware that its going to take some maintenance but the power from the gas spread is spectacular. Not to mention the prewetting system is completely independent from the truck and is trigger by the clutch wire on the spreader and powered by the battery on board. The trucks have enough stress on them from the plow, don't need to compound with a salter AND sprayer. Throw me in the Gas column. Also my 1st gen fisher is for sale if anyones interested!

Cheers


----------



## Wayne Volz

*all electric*

We've been running SnowEx spreaders for eight seasons and electric is awesome. We run several different models and are very satisfied with the electric. Less maintenance = MORE PROFIT!

They even have a 6 yard electric box for anyone needing anything that big.


----------



## snowcrazy

Okay I have a question and I will explain why.

I have been thinking about the snowex vbox spreaders. reason for snowex is out tailgate spreaders are snowex and they work flawless.

I know the snowex is poly but I know the auger isn't. What I would like to know is, can you have it loaded with bulk and leave it in there till the next storm????

Now here is my reasoning. I have no one around me that has "bulk" salt. Only bagged. I have a place about an hour away I can get it from but if I would go get salt in a v-box before a storm and the sunuvuhbichin weather men are wrong...... Well then what??? If I don't have another storm for say 3 weeks will the salt in the box eat that auger???? To bad that isn't made of some type of bad ass poly!!! 

Some of you may laugh at this question but Im still learning so bare with me.........


----------



## White Gardens

snowcrazy;1559602 said:


> Okay I have a question and I will explain why.
> 
> I have been thinking about the snowex vbox spreaders. reason for snowex is out tailgate spreaders are snowex and they work flawless.
> 
> I know the snowex is poly but I know the auger isn't. What I would like to know is, can you have it loaded with bulk and leave it in there till the next storm????
> 
> Now here is my reasoning. I have no one around me that has "bulk" salt. Only bagged. I have a place about an hour away I can get it from but if I would go get salt in a v-box before a storm and the sunuvuhbichin weather men are wrong...... Well then what??? If I don't have another storm for say 3 weeks will the salt in the box eat that auger???? To bad that isn't made of some type of bad ass poly!!!
> 
> Some of you may laugh at this question but Im still learning so bare with me.........


If you can keep the truck and spreader inside a warm garage you might be OK.

Otherwise you potentially could have all your salt freeze up on you in one giant chunk, and it would suck trying to break it free.

Even if it's super dry it will suck moisture out of the air and even if you get a little bit of snow fall on it, it will freeze hard as a rock.

...........


----------



## cdqat1432

Why don't you store bulk salt?


----------



## snowcrazy

cdqat1432;1559649 said:


> Why don't you store bulk salt?


Id love to, and If we had more consistent snow in southern ohio I would make it happen. Problem is I don't have any means of housing it nor do I have a way to load it. With the amounts of snow we get here it would take me for ever to pay for the loader and building a salt bin. And not to sound like a yuppy but Ive got a pretty nice home with a picture perfect setting and the last thing I really want is an ugly salt bin here......... Just wish I could get someone closeby to carry bulk salt............. Kinda in a pickle with this because I know that in the long run Im throwing money away.........


----------



## chris pitkin

snowcrazy;1559807 said:


> Id love to, and If we had more consistent snow in southern ohio I would make it happen. Problem is I don't have any means of housing it nor do I have a way to load it. With the amounts of snow we get here it would take me for ever to pay for the loader and building a salt bin. And not to sound like a yuppy but Ive got a pretty nice home with a picture perfect setting and the last thing I really want is an ugly salt bin here......... Just wish I could get someone closeby to carry bulk salt............. Kinda in a pickle with this because I know that in the long run Im throwing money away.........


We rent a shipping container (40ft) and a skid to move the salt - a semi truck pulls up and dumps it right next to the container and it takes about 1 hour to move it into the shipping container - it stays dry and clean in there - if we don't use all of the salt in the spreader hopper we just back the truck inside a few feet and let er rip - easy!


----------



## siteworkplus

chris pitkin;1560043 said:


> We rent a shipping container (40ft) and a skid to move the salt - a semi truck pulls up and dumps it right next to the container and it takes about 1 hour to move it into the shipping container - it stays dry and clean in there - if we don't use all of the salt in the spreader hopper we just back the truck inside a few feet and let er rip - easy!


We do the exact same thing with a 30yd dumpster and a cover-it frame & tarp

works pissa


----------



## snowcrazy

siteworkplus;1560063 said:


> We do the exact same thing with a 30yd dumpster and a cover-it frame & tarp
> 
> works pissa


Bout whats the 30yd dumpster measurements?? I just hate to have a freakin dumpster at my property honestly. If I had a site I could store it this would be an interest to me.

Heres my other question. How do you get the salt in this thing??? One side of it open or something???? You have any moisture problems at all with storing this way.???

Sorry for all the questions guys, If this could help me in the long run I may get something n the works....... Thanks guys!


----------



## Antlerart06

I have a gas V Box spreader since 95 and only replace the belt once replace the plugs between spreader and truck and replace one augar chain I avg about 30 ton of salt per year besides last year
I seen to many Electric ones break in middle of the night Friend had a gas traded his in for a Electric V box after 2 years he went back to gas

With gas it well fit in any truck Run the cord thru back glass


----------



## purpleranger519

snowcrazy;1559807 said:


> Id love to, and If we had more consistent snow in southern ohio I would make it happen. Problem is I don't have any means of housing it nor do I have a way to load it. With the amounts of snow we get here it would take me for ever to pay for the loader and building a salt bin. And not to sound like a yuppy but Ive got a pretty nice home with a picture perfect setting and the last thing I really want is an ugly salt bin here......... Just wish I could get someone closeby to carry bulk salt............. Kinda in a pickle with this because I know that in the long run Im throwing money away.........


I'm not sure what I've got invested in this, but I know it isn't much and it works very well.


----------



## siteworkplus

snowcrazy;1561596 said:


> Bout whats the 30yd dumpster measurements?? I just hate to have a freakin dumpster at my property honestly. If I had a site I could store it this would be an interest to me.
> 
> Heres my other question. How do you get the salt in this thing??? One side of it open or something???? You have any moisture problems at all with storing this way.???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions guys, If this could help me in the long run I may get something n the works....... Thanks guys!


30yder is approx 25'+/- Depending on your needs you could use a20/15/or a10yder

All dumpsters have a gate that swings open and the opening is wide enough (80"+/- I believe) to allow the bigger skidsteers(this is the kicker, you need a skidsteer to make this work efficiently) to fit inside to load/unload. Dumping over the side is also an option.(make sure the dumpster has a flat bottom as some are tapered and will not work)

As long as the product is covered moisture shouldn't be an issue(mine doesn't hang around long enough usually & throw the closed side up on some blocks or bridging to help drain in case of a tarp failure

I like the overseas container idea, a little more expensive to rent I think and you lose the "over the side" loading option but maybe a little more residential neighborhood friendly


----------



## snowcrazy

purpleranger519;1561790 said:


> I'm not sure what I've got invested in this, but I know it isn't much and it works very well.


Thank you for going through the trouble to post that picture........ So now you have no trouble with that stuff getting wet and turning rock hard???? I like this Idea..............

Once again thanks!


----------



## snowcrazy

siteworkplus;1561870 said:


> 30yder is approx 25'+/- Depending on your needs you could use a20/15/or a10yder
> 
> All dumpsters have a gate that swings open and the opening is wide enough (80"+/- I believe) to allow the bigger skidsteers(this is the kicker, you need a skidsteer to make this work efficiently) to fit inside to load/unload. Dumping over the side is also an option.(make sure the dumpster has a flat bottom as some are tapered and will not work)
> 
> As long as the product is covered moisture shouldn't be an issue(mine doesn't hang around long enough usually & throw the closed side up on some blocks or bridging to help drain in case of a tarp failure
> 
> I like the overseas container idea, a little more expensive to rent I think and you lose the "over the side" loading option but maybe a little more residential neighborhood friendly


I see i see, blocking the rear of it is brilliant........ Well, maybe I need to do some homework and see about this. It would take me a long time to compensate financially from buying a skidsteer but hey, he with the most toys wins right! LOL


----------



## siteworkplus

For me, my skidsteers are the most versatile & profitable pieces of equipment in my arsenal.

Not sure what you do for your "day job" but you will be amazed at how many friends you will have once they know you have a "new toy"

Of course then you will need a trailer to get it to their house and the "fun" just escalates from there

I guess the bags of salt aren't looking so inconvenient after all,huh?


----------



## chachi1984

what about the electric snowway SS spreaders, same design as the gas but with an electric motor

i have an older hi-way gasser and it usually runs pretty good.
pro's. always starts,spread well.easy so use
con's , needs gas ,grease,oil but so do my lawn mowers. motor doesn always run smooth all the time. throttle can be sensitive


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

chachi1984;1562703 said:


> what about the electric snowway SS spreaders, same design as the gas but with an electric motor
> 
> i have an older hi-way gasser and it usually runs pretty good.
> pro's. always starts,spread well.easy so use
> con's , needs gas ,grease,oil but so do my lawn mowers. motor doesn always run smooth all the time. throttle can be sensitive


I just bought a gas Snoway. Fantastic salter. The electric are good also.


----------



## juspayme

western has figured out the electric spreaders. i have 2 tornados, they updated the spinner motors because the spine was too narrow other thatn that they have lids so your product stays dry and the spinner chain sometimes needs a spraying other tthan that no problems


----------



## snowcrazy

siteworkplus;1562650 said:


> For me, my skidsteers are the most versatile & profitable pieces of equipment in my arsenal.
> 
> Not sure what you do for your "day job" but you will be amazed at how many friends you will have once they know you have a "new toy"
> 
> Of course then you will need a trailer to get it to their house and the "fun" just escalates from there
> 
> I guess the bags of salt aren't looking so inconvenient after all,huh?


Yeah honestly the bags are so much easier in my situation. Where I would need it dumped a semi could never get to it...... Id have to make a different route so semi could get in, no skid steer, and Id have to build a bin or have the container here at my place which would not be very appealing on my property. If I could recoupe my money in a few years I would think about it but thats just not gonna happen in my area. Hell we have only had the plows on once this year so far and no snow in sight........... That pretty much explains why EVERYONE around here buys the skids in my area and nobody has jumped on the bulk salt band waggon......... LOL

I don't have a day job in the winter...... I fish!!!!


----------



## Plow horse

*Electric*

I have done them all and hydraulics are great if you have them, gas is a thing of the past. I am running 2 salt doggs and I love them over my gas spreader. The poly is great you know, NO Rust! Much lighter! You are driving your truck that in most cases runs with the help of a battery and altinator, so to not use whats under the hood already is silly, why have to constantly put gas in the spreader, when it has its moments during a storm and wont start because of moisture, I can go on but you all know what I mean. As for running a V box spreader off a battery in the bed wont work unless you have it hooked to the altinator. " or should I say it will work for a minute" Electric cost nothing and the prices are comparable if not cheaper. The electric throw good clean salt almost as far as gas I dont recommend using cheap dirty salt in them. I love my salt doggs I can go from spreading a 20'+ pattern in a parking lot to doing a driveway and all I have to do is turn the spinner to the # I desire, like 9 is wide open and 4 through 6 for drives, and its easy to regulate the amount you are putting down by turning the control knob for the auger which is what brings the salt out to the spinner. Easy game! I do miss my dump truck with the hyd tailgate spreader, "sometimes", but I dont miss having to put the bed up to keep salt in the spreader, or worry'n about some dumb ass putting the bed up around wires or on sides of hills. ANYBODY can run an electric spreader. AND as usuall everybody has an opinion thats different.


----------

